# can anyone help?Nottingham to M6 junction 11



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is urgent the cat will be out on the streets 2morrow or PTS if we can't sort the missing part to the transport request.

Can anyone help get a cat from Nottingham to M6 junction 11?. so we can get him to his rescue placement

If any one can help please pm me or email me at [email protected]
or click on following link to reply on our site
View topic - Barnsley S Yorks - Collumpton Devon • Animal Lifeline UK

Please feel free to cross post and facebook to try and get this sorted.

many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have made the offer to take the kitty from Burton to the end address - can anyone assist with getting the kitty from Nottingham to Burton on Trent please?

Cheers


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you can anyone else help please?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

ad an offer to collect him and take to Burton on Trent on Saturday so just seeing if everyone can do this Saturday the 14th of May. will update as soon as I know more


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This is now going ahead this saturday thanks to

Moira,Donna MoggyBaby,Castbury,Willow Catkin and Jo thank you ladies for agreeing to help, you are all stars


----------

